# ملفات دورة التنفيذ للاستشارى حسن قنديل ....مهم لحديث التخرج



## الرحمةالمهداة (27 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ملفات دورة الاستشارى حسن قنديل وهى عبارة عن مذكرة وهى الاهم طبعا ودى على الرابط الاتى
مذكره التنفيذ لالاستشارى حسن قنديل

اما الاسطوانة بتاعت الدورة وهى مهمة برده لكن المذكرة اهم 
الاسطوانة 1.4 جيجا انا قسمتها على 14 جزء وبرفعها على الميديا فاير 
ياريت الناس تصبر لان الميديا رفعه بطئ جدا 

الجزء الاول http://www.mediafire.com/?o6mxozq20mw3d2o
الجزء الثانىhttp://www.mediafire.com/?bdqm1c0o62hn5ry

جارى رفع باقى الاجزاء


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (27 يناير 2013)

ايوة كدة انا كان نفسي فيها من زمااان شكررا ليك انا منتظرك مكن ترفع علي الموقع دة كويس جدااا 

FileSwap.com : Upload Files, Free File Hosting, Cloud Storage


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (27 يناير 2013)

الجزء الثالث
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.part03.rar


----------



## زافان (27 يناير 2013)

الروابط مش شغالة رجاء متابعة الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (27 يناير 2013)

الروابط2 و 3 مش شغالة رجاء متابعة الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## himaallam61 (27 يناير 2013)

الروابط مش شغاله يابشمهندس


----------



## MAHMOUD MOHD TAHER (27 يناير 2013)

الروابط كلها مش شغاله يا باشمهندس


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (27 يناير 2013)

انا اسف ياجماعة 
انا عامل حساب على الميديا وهو بيمنع انك تقسم ملفات وترفعها بيحذفها وهو بعتلى رسالة بكده 
اعذرونى هرفعهم من جديد وهغير اسمهم 
انا اسف


----------



## زافان (27 يناير 2013)

عفوا يا بشمهندس لاتاسف وبجد شكرا علي متابع ة الموضوع وربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_egp (28 يناير 2013)

يا ريت لو حضرتك تخدي برنت اسكرين للكتب والملفات وعلي اي حال ربنا يبارك في عمرك


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (28 يناير 2013)

فى انتظار اعادة رفع الدورة المنتظرة الجميلة 
شكرا لمجهوداتك


----------



## mshair2000 (28 يناير 2013)

نحن في انتظارك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زافان (28 يناير 2013)

*الاخ العضو الكريم (الرحمة المهداه) نرجو التواصل معنا و لوكانت هناك مشكله في الرفع يمكننا تقديم المساعدة* *وشكرا علي المجهود*


----------



## maged1910 (28 يناير 2013)

not working


----------



## elnino (28 يناير 2013)

يااااريت يا بشمهندس ترفعلنا الملفات وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمودجاد83 (28 يناير 2013)

ياريت يا باشمهندس ترفعهم من جديد
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## لطفى ناجى (29 يناير 2013)

يااااريت يا بشمهندس ترفعلنا الملفات وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (29 يناير 2013)

جارى الرفع وانا اسف بس لم استيقظ للفجر اليوم 
والنت مش بيبقى حلو الا الصبح


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (29 يناير 2013)

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.001
الجزء الاول


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (29 يناير 2013)

يااااريت يا بشمهندس ترفعلنا الملفات ولك الشكر


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (29 يناير 2013)

نحن بانتظار بقية الملفات وشكرا


----------



## osama01313 (29 يناير 2013)

ننتظر باقى الملفات على احر من الجمر اخى


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (29 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

لو سمحتوا بالنسبه للروابط مش شغاله كلها 

وياريت لو امكن اللي ينزل حاجه ممكن يرفعها هو كمان علي موقع تسهيلا للروابط 

وجزاكم االله خيرا


----------



## hos1989 (29 يناير 2013)

ياريت حضرتك تشوفي موقع رفع آخر


----------



## elnino (29 يناير 2013)

يا ريت ترفع الملفات على موقع رفع تانى غير mediafire


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (30 يناير 2013)

جارى الرفع على الفايل سواب 
وده الجزء الاول 
FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.001 download free


----------



## osama01313 (30 يناير 2013)

انا نزلت الجزء الاول الف شكر وو فى انتظار الباقى 

و لكن ممكن حضرتك تعمل اسكرين شوت للفلدر علشان نشوف ايه هى المحتويات


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (30 يناير 2013)

Free Online Storage - MediaFire
Free Online Storage - MediaFire
دى صورة للملفات الموجودة 
انا شايف انها مش باهمية المذكرة بس انا رفعتها علشان الناس تبقى معاها الدورة كاملة


----------



## سردشت (30 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (30 يناير 2013)

ارجوك نحن بانتظار كل الملفات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (30 يناير 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ... نحن بالانتظار


----------



## midoehab2006 (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير وبانتظار البقية


----------



## midoehab2006 (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير وبانتظار البقية


----------



## beshoy111 (30 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس وفى انتظار الباقى


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (30 يناير 2013)

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.002 download free
الجزء الثانى 
وللعلم الضغط الجديد 9 ملفات كل جزء 100 ميجا عدا الاخير


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (31 يناير 2013)

حتى الروابط الجديدة لا تعمل وتعطى رسالة 
Invalid Download Link

وتستطيع التأكد بنفسك الان


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (31 يناير 2013)

الروابط الجديدة تعمل اعد المحاولة بانتظار البقية


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (31 يناير 2013)

اعمل الخير فان صادف اهله فهو خير وان لم يصادف اهله فانت اهله


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (31 يناير 2013)

حسن جليلاتي قال:


> الروابط الجديدة تعمل اعد المحاولة بانتظار البقية



طيب الرابط ده بيحمل معاك ؟ 
FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.002 download free


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (31 يناير 2013)

نعم يعمل اضغط slow download 
حملته 3 مرات صار حتى اتأكد


----------



## aburashid (31 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ...نعم هذا الرابط يعمل لكن اظن ان علينا ان ننتظر سبعة ايام اخر لتكتمل الملفات ارجو رفع الملفات مره واحده لو امكن


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 يناير 2013)

الجزء الثالث
FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.003 download free


----------



## م / خالد البنا (31 يناير 2013)

اولا: جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود

ثانيا : للاسف الملفات بتزل تالفه ومش بتفتح اصلا


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 يناير 2013)

7-Zip
الفك بهذا البرنامج وليس الوينرار


----------



## memo214 (31 يناير 2013)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 يناير 2013)

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.004 download free
الجزء الرابع


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 يناير 2013)

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.005 download free
الجزء الخامس


----------



## elnino (31 يناير 2013)

الملفات مش بتفتح ولا حتى ببرنامج zip-7


----------



## En.El Seidy (31 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيك خير يا هندسه جااااااااااااااارى التحميييييييييييييييييل


----------



## mssek (31 يناير 2013)

كمل بقيت الاجزاء يا هندسه وان شاء الله هيفتح..


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 يناير 2013)

ولسه اصلا مش هيشتغلوا الا لما تحمل باقى التقسيمات


----------



## م / خالد البنا (31 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود العظيم 
نحن نقدره 
سننتظر لنرى النتيجه النهائيه


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (31 يناير 2013)

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.006 download free
الجزء السادس


----------



## hosshoss0020 (31 يناير 2013)

الروابط مش شغاله والله Invalid Download Link


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (31 يناير 2013)

الروابط شغالة ولكن يوجد ضغط عليها نحن ننتظر باقي الملفات ارجوك نزلها الان وانا مستعد لرفعها على موقع اخر عند اكتمال التنزيل


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (31 يناير 2013)

حسن جليلاتي قال:


> الروابط شغالة ولكن يوجد ضغط عليها نحن ننتظر باقي الملفات ارجوك نزلها الان وانا مستعد لرفعها على موقع اخر عند اكتمال التنزيل



جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس يا ريت فعلا ترفعهم على روابط اخرى كالميديا فيرا والفورشيرد ليستفيد منهم قطاع كبير من المهندسين الجدد


----------



## maged1910 (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
الناس اللي بتقول الروابط مش شغاله اقولهم الروابط شغاله ميه ميه 
و كمان السيرفر رهيييييييب بمجرد الضغط على التحميل بيبدا التحميل و كمان سريع جدا و بيدعم الاستكمال و كمان التحميل بالتوازي


----------



## mshair2000 (31 يناير 2013)

هما كلهم كام جزء ؟


----------



## mshair2000 (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## الساهر الحائر (1 فبراير 2013)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (1 فبراير 2013)

تم التحميل منتظرين باقى الملفات يا هندسة وتسلم علي المجود


----------



## م / خالد البنا (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير .... فى انتظار باقى الاجزاء


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (1 فبراير 2013)

ارجوا ممن تمكن من تحميل الملفات ان يقوم برفعها على سيرفر آخر لإنى لا استطيع التحميل من هذا الموقع وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## mshair2000 (1 فبراير 2013)

تم تحميل ما قد تم رفعه بارك الله فيك .. في انتظار البقية


----------



## aburashid (1 فبراير 2013)

مهندس/حسنى صالح قال:


> ارجوا ممن تمكن من تحميل الملفات ان يقوم برفعها على سيرفر آخر لإنى لا استطيع التحميل من هذا الموقع وشكرا لكم جميعا



هذا ماتم رفعه حتي الان

My Files


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (1 فبراير 2013)

aburashid قال:


> هذا ماتم رفعه حتي الان
> 
> My Files



رزقكم الله الفردوس أنت وصاحب الموضوع الأصلى


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (1 فبراير 2013)

طريقة فتح الملفات لمن يريد 
الملفات تفتح فقط ببرنامج hjsplit
وطريقة استخدامه هى كما فى الرابط 
كيفية تجميع وتقسيم الفيلم بواسطه hjsplit شرح وافي - برامج نت


----------



## كيتوفان (1 فبراير 2013)

*ربنا يباركلك يابشمهندس على المتبعه
*​


----------



## عاشق الرياضة (1 فبراير 2013)

هو انا اسف جدا ياباشمهندس لالسف الروابط ولا واحد فيهم شغال فياريت جزاكي الله خيرا ترفعيهلنا تاني وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (1 فبراير 2013)

Free Online Storage - MediaFire

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.002

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.003

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.004

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.005

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.006


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (1 فبراير 2013)

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.001

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.002

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.003

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.004

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.005

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.006


----------



## معروف باشا (2 فبراير 2013)

الأخوه الكرام aburashid والمهندس/حسنى صالح والأخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع جزاكم الله كل خير 
روابط الميديافاير كلها شغاله والحمد لله 
لكن الرابط بتاع الجزء الأول لا يعمل 
نرجوا اعادة رفع الجزء الأول وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mshair2000 (2 فبراير 2013)

فين باقي الملفات يابشمهندس ... اجازتي هاتخلص :34:


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (2 فبراير 2013)

الجزء الأول :34:
Free Online Storage - MediaFire



معروف باشا قال:


> الأخوه الكرام aburashid والمهندس/حسنى صالح والأخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع جزاكم الله كل خير
> روابط الميديافاير كلها شغاله والحمد لله
> لكن الرابط بتاع الجزء الأول لا يعمل
> نرجوا اعادة رفع الجزء الأول وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (2 فبراير 2013)

نحن ننتظر باقي الملفات
اين البقية


----------



## معروف باشا (2 فبراير 2013)

ايها الأخوه الكرام 
بارك الله فيكم . رابط الجزء الأول على الميديافاير قد تم حذفه
[h=3]كل ما افتح الرابط اجد هذه الرساله[/h][h=3]Archive Download Blocked[/h]


----------



## aburashid (2 فبراير 2013)

معروف باشا قال:


> ايها الأخوه الكرام
> بارك الله فيكم . رابط الجزء الأول على الميديافاير قد تم حذفه
> *كل ما افتح الرابط اجد هذه الرساله*
> 
> *Archive Download Blocked*



جرب هذا الرابط

Free Online Storage - MediaFire


----------



## elnino (2 فبراير 2013)

فين باقى الملفات يا هندسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (2 فبراير 2013)

فين باقى الملفات


----------



## معروف باشا (2 فبراير 2013)

نفس المشكله تتكرر مع رابط الجزء الأول على الميدفاير
ارجوا اعادة رفع الجزء الأول وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير 
واسف على الأطاله


----------



## aburashid (2 فبراير 2013)

رابط الملف الاول

ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared


----------



## maged1910 (2 فبراير 2013)

يا بشمهندس الرحمه المهداه 
يا ريت متنسناش و تكمل الدوره


----------



## معروف باشا (2 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر 
جزاكم الله كل خير 
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mshair2000 (3 فبراير 2013)

waiting the other files


----------



## الساهر الحائر (3 فبراير 2013)

aburashid قال:


> رابط الملف الاول
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mshair2000 (3 فبراير 2013)

ياريت طيب البشمهندس يكتبلنا هنا هيرفع الملفات في خلال قد ايه تقريبا بدل الانتظار ده .. وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## hosshoss0020 (3 فبراير 2013)

الى بيشتكى ان الرابط لايعمل دوس كليك يمين على slow download وتحميل بواسطه دونلود مانجر وهيحمل معاك انشاء الله


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (3 فبراير 2013)

where is the files


----------



## aburashid (3 فبراير 2013)

الملف الثاني
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip_1 - Download - 4shared
الملف الثالث
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الملف الرابع
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الملف الخامس
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip_1 - Download - 4shared
الملف السادس
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip_1 - Download - 4shared

الرجاء من المهندس الرحمة المهداة اكمال رفع بقية الملفات


----------



## easy المحلاوى (3 فبراير 2013)

ارجوا رفع الجزء السادس مره اخرى لو سمحت


----------



## midoehab2006 (3 فبراير 2013)

بانتظار باقي الأجزاء


----------



## aburashid (3 فبراير 2013)

الجزء السادس
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared


----------



## bsm_mns (3 فبراير 2013)

رابط الجزء الثانى لا يعمل 
برجاء اعادة رفعة
شكرا مقدما


----------



## eng.aim91 (3 فبراير 2013)

*الروابط اللي اشتغلت معايا 
الجزء الأول 
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الثالث 
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الرابع 
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء السادس 
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
انما الجزئين الثاني والخامس مش شغاليين يا ريت يتعاد رفعهم وجزاك الله خيرا 
*​


----------



## easy المحلاوى (3 فبراير 2013)

aburashid قال:


> الجزء السادس
> ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared


مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## hosshoss0020 (4 فبراير 2013)

متنظرين باقى الاجزاء وشكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## aburashid (4 فبراير 2013)

الجزء الثاني
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الخامس
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared


----------



## المهندس الحصري (4 فبراير 2013)

aburashid قال:


> الجزء الثاني
> ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
> الجزء الخامس
> ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared




في انتظار الباقي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مروه حسنين (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وفى انتظار باقى الملفات


----------



## eng.aim91 (4 فبراير 2013)

*لو سمحتوا يا جماعة استخدم برنامج إيه لفك الضغط ؟ *​


----------



## aburashid (4 فبراير 2013)

ياهندسة مازلنا في الانتظار


----------



## لطفى ناجى (4 فبراير 2013)

رفع الملفات على سرفر اسرع من فور شيرد لان النت عندى 512 وبيحمل بطئ لوى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed_nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

لو سمحتم يابشمهندسين ...........انا نزلت جميع الملفات و عملت تجميع لكل الملفات في ملف واحد ولكن عند فك ضغط الملف الواحد ( الدوره 600 ميجا ) لم يقوم بفك الملف و اعطاني رساله خطأ ..............زبرجاء الافاده


----------



## aburashid (4 فبراير 2013)

mohamed_nabil قال:


> لو سمحتم يابشمهندسين ...........انا نزلت جميع الملفات و عملت تجميع لكل الملفات في ملف واحد ولكن عند فك ضغط الملف الواحد ( الدوره 600 ميجا ) لم يقوم بفك الملف و اعطاني رساله خطأ ..............زبرجاء الافاده



نحن في انتظار صاحب الموضوع لتكملة باقي الاجزاء...لازم تتجمع كل الاجزاء علشان يفتح


----------



## mohamed_nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

ياهندسه انا نزلت جميع الاجزاء و جمعتهم فعلا ولكن عند فك الجزء المجمع ظهرت رساله خطأ


----------



## sherif_2007 (4 فبراير 2013)

mohamed_nabil قال:


> ياهندسه انا نزلت جميع الاجزاء و جمعتهم فعلا ولكن عند فك الجزء المجمع ظهرت رساله خطأ


لسه فيه اجزاااء ناقصة


----------



## mohamed_nabil (4 فبراير 2013)

*مش الدوره سته اجزاء فقط *

انا نزلت سته اجزاء كلهم


----------



## aburashid (4 فبراير 2013)

لا هي كما قال تسعة اجزاء


----------



## المهندس الامين (5 فبراير 2013)

نسأل الله ان يعين اخينا المهندس "الرحمة المهداة" على تكملة باقي الدورة ويجزيه الله عنا خيرا... نحن بالانتظار


----------



## شرف الديلمي (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## beshoy111 (5 فبراير 2013)

يا جماعة انا مش فاهمة حاجة الملفات بتنزل بصيغة غريبة ومبتشتغلش 
تانى حاجة هى كاملة ولا ناقصة 
والناس اللى اشتغلت معاها الملفت شغلتها ازاى؟


----------



## emadaemada (5 فبراير 2013)

لسه يا بشمهندسه باقى الاجزاء لحد دلوقتى المهندس" الرحمه المهداه" قام برفع 6 اجزاء فقط ولسه فى تكمله ربنا يوفقو ويرفع الباقى فى اقرب وقت..وبالنسبه للملفات فى برنامج بيفك ضغطهم اسمو hjsplit ممكن سيرش عليه بسهوله او ممكن 7zip بس لما بقيت الاجزاء تتكمل


----------



## beshoy111 (5 فبراير 2013)

emadaemada قال:


> لسه يا بشمهندسه باقى الاجزاء لحد دلوقتى المهندس" الرحمه المهداه" قام برفع 6 اجزاء فقط ولسه فى تكمله ربنا يوفقو ويرفع الباقى فى اقرب وقت..وبالنسبه للملفات فى برنامج بيفك ضغطهم اسمو hjsplit ممكن سيرش عليه بسهوله او ممكن 7zip بس لما بقيت الاجزاء تتكمل



شكرا ليك
وفى الانتظار لبقافى الملفات


----------



## beshoy111 (5 فبراير 2013)

emadaemada قال:


> لسه يا بشمهندسه باقى الاجزاء لحد دلوقتى المهندس" الرحمه المهداه" قام برفع 6 اجزاء فقط ولسه فى تكمله ربنا يوفقو ويرفع الباقى فى اقرب وقت..وبالنسبه للملفات فى برنامج بيفك ضغطهم اسمو hjsplit ممكن سيرش عليه بسهوله او ممكن 7zip بس لما بقيت الاجزاء تتكمل



شكرا ليك
وفى الانتظار لبقافى الملفات


----------



## هاني علي 26 (5 فبراير 2013)

احنا دلوقتي القطار واقف بينا بين محطتين عايزين باقي الملفات عشان الاسطوانه تكمل ونعرف نفكها ونشوف محتوي الدوره عشان نوصل للمحطه ولا نرجع للخلف ويبقي حملنا اكتر من 500 ميجا ودفعنا فلوسها من الكونكت وعوضنا علي ربنا ونرجع للمحطه اللي فاتت


----------



## لطفى ناجى (5 فبراير 2013)

رجوك يا اخى ارفع باقى الملفات انا عنيت اوى والله علشان احمل الاجزاء السته دول


----------



## zizo ezz (5 فبراير 2013)

*فى مشكله 
بعد ما جمعت الاجزاء بالـ hjsplit نتج ملف مضغوط
اجى افكه بيقولى error 
الحقونى واى حد حمل الكورس كله يقولى طلع معاه نفس المشكله ولا انا بس
*​


----------



## zizo ezz (5 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Mohamed Boghdady (6 فبراير 2013)

:75::75::75:  جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (6 فبراير 2013)

zizo ezz قال:


> *فى مشكله
> بعد ما جمعت الاجزاء بالـ hjsplit نتج ملف مضغوط
> اجى افكه بيقولى error
> الحقونى واى حد حمل الكورس كله يقولى طلع معاه نفس المشكله ولا انا بس
> *​



لآن الملفات لسه فاضل لها اجزاء 7 و8 و9 وفى انتظار البشمهندس صاحب الموضوع ليكمل رفعهم


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (6 فبراير 2013)

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.007 download free
الجزء السابع


----------



## En.El Seidy (6 فبراير 2013)

الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس اللينكات بتفصل لواحدها مش عارف ده عيب من إيه بالظبت 
أرجو الافاده 
ولكم جزيل الشكر على الموضوع الرائع بأمانه
ونسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم 

​


----------



## aburashid (6 فبراير 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.007 download free
> الجزء السابع



عودا حميدا....مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (6 فبراير 2013)

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.008 download free
الجزء الثامن


----------



## kalosh (6 فبراير 2013)

*كل الروابط تالفه ارجو منك اعادة الرفع وشكرا لك*


----------



## ahmedcivil (6 فبراير 2013)

kalosh قال:


> *كل الروابط تالفه ارجو منك اعادة الرفع وشكرا لك*



الروابط شغالة تمام وسريعة جدا فى حاجة عندك غلط


----------



## eng.aim91 (6 فبراير 2013)

En.El Seidy قال:


> الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس اللينكات بتفصل لواحدها مش عارف ده عيب من إيه بالظبت
> أرجو الافاده
> ولكم جزيل الشكر على الموضوع الرائع بأمانه
> ونسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
> ...


*عندي نفس المشكلة ...اللينك في الأول سريع وشغال تمام بعد كده فجأة بيقف !!!!! ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## midoehab2006 (6 فبراير 2013)

بانتظار الجزء الاخيييييييييييييييير
وجزاك الله خييييييير


----------



## zizo ezz (6 فبراير 2013)

*اللينكات الاخيره مش شغاله ارفعهم احسن على الفورشير*​


----------



## zizo ezz (6 فبراير 2013)

*ارفع الملفات على الفوشير احسن لانها كلها مش شغال
*​


----------



## hosshoss0020 (7 فبراير 2013)

الاخوه الى بيشتكون من الرابط بيقف لوحده
لما تيجى تحمل من رابط لا يدعم الاستكمال زى الفورشيرد حمل الملف بالليل متاخر وهتلاقى الرابط بيحمل بأقصى سرعه عندك
لان الرابط بيبقى عليه ضغط
وانا من وجهة نظرى ان فايل سواب ده رابط متواضع جدا وماكان ينفع ابدا يترفع عليه ملفات
ولكن نشكر الاخ الرحمه المهداه على المجهود الرائع الذى يبذله


----------



## hosshoss0020 (7 فبراير 2013)

على الاخوه ان لا يقلقوا ان شاء الله بعد اكتمال رفع الملفات سيتم رفعها مره اخرى بروابط سريعه وتدعم الاستكمال


----------



## الساهر الحائر (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (7 فبراير 2013)

الفايل سواب موقع رائع جدا 
بيدعم الاستكمال 
وبيحمل بالسرعة القصوى للشبكة بتاعتك

واللى مش مصدق االصورة خير برهان 
غير كده مش هيحذف الملفات المقسمة زى الميديافاير


----------



## En.El Seidy (7 فبراير 2013)

*
معاك يا بشمهندس والله 
اللينكات شغاله وسريعه جدا جدا بحمل بسرعة
*_260__K__B/Se__c _*
وهذه الصوره توضح اللينك وهو شغال 
**
بس فجأه اللينك بيقف ماعدش يحمل خالص؟؟؟؟!!!!!
وهذه الصوره توضح اللينك وهو متوقف
*
*و ده بيحصل معايا فى كل الأجزاء
نرجو حل المشكله و نشكرك على مجهودك الرائع 
**
ونسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم**
*
​


----------



## زافان (7 فبراير 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك وننتظر الجزء الاخير ونتمني سرعة الرفع حتي نستفيد من هذا العمل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انت وكل من اشترك معك في هذا العمل*


----------



## engman92 (7 فبراير 2013)

نرجو اضافة رابط جديد للجزء السابع 
ورفع الجزء التاسع والاخير في اقرب وقت
وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (7 فبراير 2013)

*اللينكات شغاله وسريعه جدا جدا بحمل بسرعة*
اين الجزء التاسع

ارجوك نحن ننتظر


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (7 فبراير 2013)

ارجوك نحن ننتظر


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (7 فبراير 2013)

بعد اكتمال رفع الملفات سيتم رفعها مره اخرى بروابط سريعه وتدعم الاستكمال


----------



## Dalia Amid (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد من شركة Amid courses اعمل كا training coordinator واود ان اقدم لكم كافة المعلومات عن الشركة وعن الكورسات لدينا في السلامة والصحة المهنية Location: 15 Tehran Square, Dokki, Giza, EgyptProducts _ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الصحه والسلامة المهنية
_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الجودة وحماية الــــبيـــئه
_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الادارة -ادارة المشروعات 
_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الادارة الطبيه وجودتهـــــا
_ جميه برامج التأهيل لمجال التنمية الذاتيه والبشريــة
والكورسات التي لدينا حاليا هي 
1-

الان مع Amid Courses 
البرنامج المعروف فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية |Health & Safety

----(HAZOP ) ---- 
The Hazard And Operability Analysis 
وهو التحكم فى مخاطر التشغيل و قابلية علاج المخاطر من حيث تقييم المشاكل التى يمكن أن تكون محفوفة بالمخاطر للأفراد أو المعدات أو البيئة 
هازوب :- هو الفحص المنظم لعملية مخططة لها أو موجودة من أجل تحديد و تقييم المشاكل التى قد تمثل مخاطر 
2-
تم فتح بـاب الحجز للمجموعة الثانية فى الفترة من 20 / يناير 2013 الى 18 فبراير 2013 لبرنامج.....
شهادة النيبوش الدولية العامة الغنى عن التعريف لدى جميع العاملين بمجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية " باللغة العربية " 
برعاية مركز "Amid Courses " 
الان يمكنك دراسة البرنامج و اجتياز الأختبار ايضا باللغة العربية
يرجى قراءة لوائح الشركة أولا و الشروط اللازمة للألتحاق بالبرنامج على صفحة المركز الرسمية لحصولك علي
شهادة معتمدة من منظمة " النيبوش " البريطانية
3-
.الآن بـ Amid Courses من أهم برامج الجودة الطبية الخاصة بإدارة المستشفيات و المراكز الطبية .. 
للأطباء البشرين - الصيادلة -أطباء الأسنان - أطباء الامتياز –اخصائيين العلاج الطبيعى والتحاليل- مديريين المستشفيات من الأطباء والإداريين- التمريض
4-
تتشرف شركة Amid Courses بطرح برنامج .. الايزو 9001 .. 
" التوعية بالمواصفة و المراجعة عليها " .... الخاصة بالورقيات و المستندات .. و نظم الأدارة ..
الهدف من ادارة الجودة – الأيزو 9001 –
تعريف المشاركين بفهوم الجودة و تطور ادارة الجودة الشاملة، و اطلاعهم على البنود و المتطلبات الاساسية لنظام الايزو 9001-2008 و كيفية تطبيقها في مجالات العمل المختلفة
الفئة المستهدفة:

مدراء الدوائر و رؤساء الأقسام و مشرفي الجودة في الشركات و المؤسسات الصناعية و الخدماتية بالاضافة للمهندسين الصناعيين و الكيماويين
محاور الدورة و مفهوم ادارة الجودة:
لمزيد من المعلومات او الحجز يرجي مراسلتي 
وشكرا علي تعاونكم معنا 
AMID COURSES COMPANY


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (7 فبراير 2013)

ي جماعه الخير 

اولا جزاك الله خيرا ي هندسه وي رب يكون في ميزان حسناتك 

بالنسبه للروابط من افضل الروابط للتحميل الفايل سواب سريع ويدعم الاستكمال زي الميديا فير ولكن بعتبره افضل منه بكتير 

واان شاء الله الناس اللي بتقول روابط بايظه او ما شابه كله شغال تمام حتي روابط الميديا فير اللي نزلت 

وان شاء الله تنزل الدوره وهيتعملها موضوع والروابط هتتنقل وهتترفع علي روابط تانيه وكله هيحمل ان شاء الله 

ومنتظرين الجزء التاسع والاخير ان شاء الله وجزاك الله خيرا ي يشمهندس


----------



## deaa90 (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بالانتظار للجزء الاخير 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed_nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

في انتظار الجزء التاسع


----------



## mohamed_nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ملفات دورة الاستشارى حسن قنديل وهى عبارة عن مذكرة وهى الاهم طبعا ودى على الرابط الاتى
> مذكره التنفيذ لالاستشارى حسن قنديل
> 
> ...





ياجماعه هي الدوره علي تسع اجزاء ولا علي 14 جزء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## easy المحلاوى (7 فبراير 2013)

تقسيمه القديمه 14 جزء ولكن المهندس الرحمه المهداه اعاد ضغطها مره اخرى واصبحت الاسطوانه على 9 اجزاء فقط يعنى فاضل جزء واحد وتكتمل الفيديوهات ارجوا من المهندس الرحمه المهداه التسارع برفع الجزء الاخير لو اتيح اليه الوقت


----------



## mohamed_nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

easy المحلاوى قال:


> تقسيمه القديمه 14 جزء ولكن المهندس الرحمه المهداه اعاد ضغطها مره اخرى واصبحت الاسطوانه على 9 اجزاء فقط يعنى فاضل جزء واحد وتكتمل الفيديوهات ارجوا من المهندس الرحمه المهداه التسارع برفع الجزء الاخير لو اتيح اليه الوقت



شكراا للايضاح


----------



## aburashid (7 فبراير 2013)

الجزء السابع
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الثامن
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
تم الانتهاء من رفع الدورة 
التقسيمة الجديدة 9 اجزاء
FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.001 download free
FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.002 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.003 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.004 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.005 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.006 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.007 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.008 download free

FileSwap.com : ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.009 download free
الملفات مضغوطة ببرنامج 7z
لتحميل البرنامج
Download​


----------



## مهندس/حسنى صالح (7 فبراير 2013)

aburashid قال:


> الجزء السابع
> ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
> الجزء الثامن
> ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared


*جزاكم الله خيرا**
الجزء التاسع نزل ايضا ارجو اعادة رفعه على الفور شيرد 
شكرا لك ولصاحب الموضوع*​


----------



## kalosh (7 فبراير 2013)

*لا يمكن التحميل من هذا الموقع ارجو تغيير مواقع الرفع لان ال slow download لا يحمل اكثر من 200 كيلو بايت والملف الواحد للدوره 100 ميجا شكرا علاى مجهودك*


----------



## عمر عبدالله (7 فبراير 2013)

باشمهندس *الرحمةالمهداة
* بصراحة العمل الذى قمت به برفعك لهذه الدورة القيمة عمل عظيم وتستحق عليه وسام الانجاز اشكرك جزيل الشكر واسال الله ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله .
ارجو من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته خصوصا لحديثى التخرج امثالى


----------



## aburashid (7 فبراير 2013)

الجزء التاسع والاخير من ملفات الدورة...الشكر للباشمهندس (الرحمة المهداة)
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared


----------



## mohamed_nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

شكرا للبشمهندس الرحمه المهداه علي هذا العمل الطيب .........جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aburashid (7 فبراير 2013)

رابط الجزء الاول
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الثاني
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الثالث
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الرابع
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الخامس
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء السادس
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء السابع
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء الثامن
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
الجزء التاسع والاخير من ملفات الدورة...
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
تمت بحمد الله​


----------



## engkhaled20 (7 فبراير 2013)

aburashid قال:


> رابط الجزء الاول
> ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
> الجزء الثاني
> ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared
> ...




مشكور على مجهودك و*الرحمة المهداة* انا سمعت انه مش قايل كل حاجه فى الدوره دى جارى التحميل


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (7 فبراير 2013)

En.El Seidy قال:


> *
> معاك يا بشمهندس والله
> اللينكات شغاله وسريعه جدا جدا بحمل بسرعة
> *_260__K__B/Se__c _*
> ...


اخى الكريم المشكلة ليست فى الموقع المشكلة ان الروتر بيفصل وكل ماعليك هو تحديث الرابط 
كما بالصور بالترتيب

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?pbwh6faqjdnp6mf


----------



## En.El Seidy (8 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع ده 
ونشكر لك إهتمامك **بتوضيح كيفية تحديث الرابط *

​


----------



## En.El Seidy (8 فبراير 2013)

*نشكر العضو المحترم (الرحمة المهداه)على مجهوده الرائع فى رفع الملفات على (*_fileswap_*)
ونشكرالعضوالمحترم(*_*aburashid*_*)على مجهوده فى رفع الملفات على (*_4shared_*) 
*
*وإليكم الروابط على (*_4shared_*)
**الجزء الأول
*_ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared_*
**الجزء الثانى
*_ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared_*
**الجزء الثالث
*_ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared_*
**الجزء الرابع
*_ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared_*
**الجزء الخامس
*_ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared_*
**الجزء السادس
*_ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared_*
**الجزء السابع
*_ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared_*
**الجزء الثامن 
*_ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared_
*الجزء التاسع*_
ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip - Download - 4shared_

*
ولابد ان تنذكر 
المهندس/حسن قنديل بدعوه بظهر الغيب فهو صاحب هذا الفضل فى الأساس
نسال الله العلى العظيم أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم 
*​


----------



## NDFSAJFDFF (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## هاني علي 26 (8 فبراير 2013)

الله يكرم كل من ساهم في هذا العمل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (8 فبراير 2013)

أسألكم الدعاء لى بالهداية وحسن الخاتمة


----------



## easy المحلاوى (8 فبراير 2013)

انا نزلت كل الاجزاء وبفكهم ب 7zip بيقولى فيه خطا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## easy المحلاوى (8 فبراير 2013)

ياريت لو حد ينزلهم على المديا فاير


----------



## abu rageh (8 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكى الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## beshoy111 (8 فبراير 2013)

يا جماعة اللى نزلهم وعرف يشغلهم يقول عملها ازاى مع العلم انى نزلت برنامج 7-zip وبيقولى فى خطا او الملفات تالفة


----------



## beshoy111 (8 فبراير 2013)

الى الاخ الرحمة المهداة انت تعبت على ما نزلت الملفات فمتضيعش تعبك على الفاضى وتقولنا نحل المشكلة ازاى عشان تاخد الثواب كامل والدعوة تبقى طالعة من القلب


----------



## hosshoss0020 (8 فبراير 2013)

*[**لا يمكن التحميل من هذا الموقع ارجو تغيير مواقع الرفع لان ال slow download لا يحمل اكثر من 200 كيلو بايت والملف الواحد للدوره 100 ميجا شكرا علاى مجهود]*

200 كيلو دى تعنى سرعه التحميل لكل ثانيه دى اقصى سرعه للتحميل المجانى ولا تخص حجم الملف


----------



## الساهر الحائر (9 فبراير 2013)

والله اعلم العيب فى اسم الملف يعنى الملف اسمه ملفات الدورة للنسخ.zip.001 كدا الملف صيغتة ليست zip امتدادخ هو 001 والملف التانى امتداده 002 وهكذا انت حاول تخلى امتداد zip. اخر حاجة فى اسم الملف وهتلاقى الملف اتحول ليتم فتحة ببرنامج winrar او اى ملف لفك الضغط عندك انا دا توقعى لانى لسه مكملتش تحميلهم جربوا كدا وجايز ينفع معاكم


----------



## hosshoss0020 (9 فبراير 2013)

الى بيشتكى من وجود اخطاء فى فك الضغ ببرنامج 7 zip
اولا تاكد ان جميع الاجزاء نفس الاسم ماعدا تغيير رقم كل جزء فقط
افتح البرنامج وابحث عن مكان ملفات الدوره ال 9 وعلم عليهم كلهم واضغط extract
واختار المكان الى هيتتفك فيه ضغط الملفات
الملفات سليمه وفتحت عندى تمام


----------



## easy المحلاوى (9 فبراير 2013)

الملفات فتحت عندى والحمد لله انادخلت على برنامج ال 7 zip وضغط كليك يمين على كلpart ثم خصائص ثم غيرت اسم جميع الملفات بنفس الاسم ما عدا رقم الجزء كلا حسب ترتيبه ثم ok ثم استخراج الى اى ملف جديد وشكرا للمهندس الرحمه المهداه ونسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يجزيك عنا خيراا كثيرا


----------



## Civil QC (9 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (9 فبراير 2013)

beshoy111 قال:


> الى الاخ الرحمة المهداة انت تعبت على ما نزلت الملفات فمتضيعش تعبك على الفاضى وتقولنا نحل المشكلة ازاى عشان تاخد الثواب كامل والدعوة تبقى طالعة من القلب


تابع المشاركات اللى فاتت هتلاقى صورة شرحت فيها ازاى تفك الملفات


----------



## aburashid (9 فبراير 2013)

طريقة تجميع وفك الملفات انظر المرفق
طريقة تجميع وفك الملفات - Download - 4shared


----------



## bsm_mns (9 فبراير 2013)

الملفات بعد فك الضغط بتبقى عندى باللغة دى مفيش طريقة اغير بيها اللغة للعربى


----------



## eng_7amo0o1 (9 فبراير 2013)

ماشاء الله عليكم متشششششششششششكر جدا .طلب من العضو *kabo1986 متفتح الرابط بتاعك ع الفور ششير*:79::79::2: 34 مجلد


----------



## aburashid (9 فبراير 2013)

eng_7amo0o1 قال:


> ماشاء الله عليكم متشششششششششششكر جدا .طلب من العضو *kabo1986 متفتح الرابط بتاعك ع الفور ششير*:79::79::2: 34 مجلد


لم افهم طلبك بالضبط..!


----------



## eng_7amo0o1 (9 فبراير 2013)

aburashid قال:


> لم افهم طلبك بالضبط..!



يعني الاكونت بتاعك ع الفور شير انت عامله بريفت محدش يشوف الفلادر الي عليه المجلدات :2:فلو مهمه افتحه عشان ادخل احملهم


----------



## aburashid (9 فبراير 2013)

eng_7amo0o1 قال:


> يعني الاكونت بتاعك ع الفور شير انت عامله بريفت محدش يشوف الفلادر الي عليه المجلدات :2:فلو مهمه افتحه عشان ادخل احملهم


شكرا لحضرتك لم انتبة لذلك...أتفضل الرابط وارجو ان تجد مايفيدك
kabo1986 - 4shared user page - 9,517 downloads


----------



## eng_7amo0o1 (9 فبراير 2013)

متشكر جدا لحضرتك :80: بس ملقتش حاجه جديده :20: بس شكرراا جدا


----------



## ahmadmagdy88 (9 فبراير 2013)

اسامى الملفات بعد فك الضغط بايظه - طالعه رموز غير مفهومه


----------



## aburashid (10 فبراير 2013)

ahmadmagdy88 قال:


> اسامى الملفات بعد فك الضغط بايظه - طالعه رموز غير مفهومه



اجري هذه المحاولة...اذهب الي Control Panel افتح Region and Language في Adminstrative غير System locale احدي اللغات العربية


----------



## جهاد سستم (10 فبراير 2013)

*رهييييب مشكوووور *


----------



## m arfa (10 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع تسلم الايادى


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (11 فبراير 2013)

اللنك الخاص بالمذكرة مش شغال ياهندسة محذوف من الميديا فير ياريت لو حضرتك ترفع المذكرة تانى


----------



## eng_roma0000 (11 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع ربنا يكرمك يارب ويجلعها في ميزان حسناتكم انا فكيت الملفات بس المشكلة انها موجودة بلغة غريبة فما الحل


----------



## aburashid (11 فبراير 2013)

eng_roma0000 قال:


> مجهود رائع ربنا يكرمك يارب ويجلعها في ميزان حسناتكم انا فكيت الملفات بس المشكلة انها موجودة بلغة غريبة فما الحل



راجع المشاركة رقم 185


----------



## احمد السيد. (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (12 فبراير 2013)

*ياجماعة فى مشكلة فى فك الملفات بعد تحميلها وراجعت جميع المشاركات وبرده للاسف فى مشكلة فياريت لو حد يحطلنا فيديو توضيحى وورينا ازاى هو بيفكها وبيشغلها *


----------



## aburashid (13 فبراير 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> *ياجماعة فى مشكلة فى فك الملفات بعد تحميلها وراجعت جميع المشاركات وبرده للاسف فى مشكلة فياريت لو حد يحطلنا فيديو توضيحى وورينا ازاى هو بيفكها وبيشغلها *



راجع المشاركة رقم 177


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (13 فبراير 2013)

*حل المشكلة هو اننا لازم نغير امتداد الجزء الاول لازم يبقى امتداده زى بقية الاجزاء يبقى كدا zip.001 وبعد كدا نستخدم طريقة المهندس aburashid فى فك الملفات *


----------



## eng3mer (13 فبراير 2013)

ألف شكر لك اخي


----------



## D r e a m (14 فبراير 2013)

شكرا للرحمه المهداه علي رفع الملفات وابو راشد علي المساعده 

تم تحميل الملفات وحصلت مشكله اللغه الغريبه لما جربت فتح الملفات ببرنامج Zip 7 بس لما فكيت الملفات ببرنامج Hjsplit زي ما شرح ابو راشد المشكله اتحلت 

بس فيه سؤال هل دي الاسطوانه الاساسيه للكورس لاني ملاحظ ان الملفات مجمعه من كدا مصدر ومش كلها خاصه بالمهندس حسن قنديل


----------



## goldbeeerg (15 فبراير 2013)

*شكرا يا هندسة*


----------



## M.mano (15 فبراير 2013)

_*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*_
_*اللهم احفظ مصر واهلها
اللهم اجعل عليك بكل من اراد بمصر واهلها بسوء

*_​


----------



## zics (27 مارس 2013)

Thanks to all people who upload this great project and make mirrors and especial Thanks to the great Engineer who make this DVD


----------



## ibrahem nenga (2 يونيو 2013)

ممتاز ورائع هذا العمل 
شكرا لكم


----------



## ibrahem nenga (2 يونيو 2013)

لما باجى استخدم برنامج hj split بيظهرلى الخطا دةمشاهدة المرفق Capture.rar


----------



## mohamed selim22 (3 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر ومستنين الروابط الجديده


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (9 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا .... اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## noor_alhudaa22 (9 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود رائع ..... الروابط كلها تعمل:75:


----------



## dede.beso (11 أغسطس 2013)

الوقتى انا نزلت 3 اجزاء واى جزئ بنزله مش بيشتغل وبيقولى فى مشكله ف ضغط الملفاتت​


----------



## hamedPC (5 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و في كل من حاول نشر العلم


----------



## حسن احمد (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع ده*


----------



## ahmed abas (6 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## محمد أبو اسلام (8 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (28 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر على ذلك المجهود العظيم بارك الله لكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (28 أكتوبر 2013)

احمد الحسمدى قال:


> الف شكر على ذلك المجهود العظيم بارك الله لكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/394544-training-engineer-sound?p=3058622#post3058622
ده تسجيل صوتى للدورة


----------



## smart7 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا اوى


----------



## MAKLAD (18 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ..مجهود رائع


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2014)

مجهود مميز أختنا *الرحمة المهداة*

 ...ممكن رفع الملفات علي...sendspace
مرة واحدة...أسهل و أسرع...ووممكن رفع حتي 300 M ...للملف أو لعدة ملفات مجتمعة



www.sendspace.com

ووضع الملف في أول الموضوع​


----------



## khaled_syria (5 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_rike (5 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

